# P. Nyererei and Ruby Green breeding setup



## cdjimene (Jul 12, 2013)

Used to have these fish all packed into a 165 gallon in my room.That thread is here http://cichlid-forum.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?nomobile=1&f=30&t=233380&start=0. Anyways, took it down and moved the set up to the garage and switched to a breeding setup. Just thought i'd share. Also, my ruby greens have been hiding and very skidish for the past months. theres 1 male and 2 females and i can't get them to spawn. Temperature is getting colder, around 76 and I don't usually check parameters so if anyone has any tips to get them to spawn, let me know. I'll do some research but enjoy.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi do you keep theses two species together in the same tank?


----------



## cdjimene (Jul 12, 2013)

samaki said:


> Hi do you keep theses two species together in the same tank?


i dont. the rubys are in the 40 breeder while the nyererei are in the 55 below


----------

